# Mot de passe WPA



## PhilDunn (24 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous

J'ai un problème avec mon iMac, impossible de ce connecter au réseau sans fil.

Le nom du réseau est reconnu dans la liste, quand je clique dessus une fenêtre me demande « Entrer votre mot de passe WPA ».

J'entre un mot de passe en bas ça marque « Connexion en cour » et quelques secondes par la suite ça marque « Délais de connexion » et plus rien par la suite.

Aucune connexion.

J'ai essayé tous les codes que j'ai en ma possession. Pourtant le tout fonctionne super bien sur un portable PC.

Peut-être que je ne marque pas le bon code? Que je me trompe quelque part (ce qui semble évident)... soit de moi ou le mac lui même.

On a aussi essayer de changer le mot de passe pour la connexion, ça ne marche pas plus. Le mot de passe WPA demande un mot de passe de minimum 8 caractères.

J'attends vos suggestions

Merci d'avance


----------



## Dramis (24 Septembre 2009)

C'est quoi comme matos


----------



## PhilDunn (24 Septembre 2009)

Rooter Linksys (WRT3ION)

AirPort Extreme - version 5.10.91.21


----------



## Dramis (24 Septembre 2009)

Tu as besoin du routeur et de l'airport extreme en même temps ou tu peux te passer du routeur?

Le wifi est configurer sur les 2 appareils ou juste sur 1?

Si tu as besoin des 2 pour couvrir ta zone en wifi, le routeur linksys ne fais pas du wds, il te faut 2 sid différent.


----------



## PhilDunn (24 Septembre 2009)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai tout compris.

Je suis le seul Mac qui veux ce connecter sans fil sur le réseau. Il y a 3 autre PC de brancher par câble à ce même router.

On a seulement fait un test avec un autre portable pour tester la connexion sans fil, ça fonctionne. Mais sur le mac ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

Est-ce que les 3 autres PC sont équipés ou peuvent être équipés du wi-fi (par ajout d'une carte) ? Si c'est le cas, tu vires le routeur et tu connectes tous les ordinateurs en wi-fi à la borne Airport Extreme.


----------



## wisite (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans un cas un peu près semblable. Et avoue ne pas tout comprendre.

J'étais abonné chez free et n'avais aucun problème de connection au wifi sur mon macbook pro. Je viens de changer de FAI pour passer chez Bouygues "IDEO".

Lors de l'installation du cd Bbox tout se passe bien jusqu'a la fin ou je choisi connection wifi, j'entre ma clef WPA qui semble acceptée mais au moment de la vérification par le biais du cd pour finaliser l'installation, j'ai un message m'indiquant que le WPA doit-être éronné.
Si je réalise l'installation pour une connection eternet, pas de soucis.
J'ai essayé de me connecter avec mon vieux pc portable en wifi et là aucun souci avec la clef WPA.

Quelqu'un saurait me renseigner?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h11 ----------

Le problème peut-il venir du fait que je n'ai pas désinstaller Free, je n'ai pas trouvé ou le faire...:rose:


----------



## Dramis (25 Septembre 2009)

PhilDunn a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'ai tout compris.



Tu dit que tu as un routeur wrt310N et une borne airport extreme...

Tu as 2 bornes d'acces wifi.  Commence par débrancher l'airport extreme et essaye de te connecter au routeur linksys


----------



## PhilDunn (27 Septembre 2009)

J'ai pas la base airport mais un carte airport wifi interne dans mon iMac,
le reseau du router linksys wifi est bien détecté par airport
mais quand j'inscrit le mot de passe ca fonctionne pas.


----------



## Dramis (27 Septembre 2009)

ton imac date de quand tu as qu'elle version d'osx dessus?


----------



## PhilDunn (27 Septembre 2009)

Mac OS X 10.5.8
Je l'ais depuis mai 2009


----------



## Dramis (27 Septembre 2009)

tu as la derniere version du firmware du routeur?


----------



## PhilDunn (27 Septembre 2009)

Oui, il est neuf et est a jour.


----------

